
Ask HN: What are the best places to talk about AI? - gekkostate
What are the &quot;best&quot; places to talk about AI on the internet? This includes recent developments etc.
======
mindcrime
A couple of options:

[http://artificial.reddit.com](http://artificial.reddit.com)

[http://ai.stackexchange.com](http://ai.stackexchange.com)

[https://discuss.openai.com](https://discuss.openai.com)

